# [risolto] Pazzia - Eresia : fake Xserver

## MaTz

Ciao a tutti.

Poiche' sono alla ricerca (disperata) di un sistema per centralizzare il p2p (in questione emule), stanotte mi e' venuta un'idea pazza che tentero' di esporvi.

Sono un utente fastweb, nonostante abbia provato amuled + patch , non sono riuscito a raggiungere delle prestazioni quantomeno decenti.

Allora sta notte mi e' venuto in mente di provare a far girare il mulo (adunanza) con wine.

Il problema in se non e' tanto il processo di configurazione ma il fatto che emule non e' stato sviluppato come demone.

In parole povere Emule ha bisogno per il corretto funzionamento di appoggiarsi a un Xserver.

Considerando il fatto che la macchina su cui vorrei andare a "centralizzare i servizi" e' sprovvista di xserver e non e' mia intenzione emergerlo, devo trovare uno stratagemma (naturalmente se possibile) per far girare una sorta di fake server (giusto per rendere l'idea praticamente vorrei far credere al programma che il serverx sta girando correttamente , ma in realtï¿½ non e' cosi')

Praticamente dirottare la parte video su /dev/null.

Cosi' facendo riuscirei a  far girare il programma e lo comanderei via interfaccia web.

Presuppondendo il fatto che anche io considero questa soluzione una pazzia, esiste per caso un modo per fare cio' ?

Ciao  :Very Happy: Last edited by MaTz on Sun Jan 22, 2006 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se devi proprio spremerti le meningi fallo su cose che sono assodate: quindi o provi amule adunanza [sul forum ci sono un po' di post a riguardo, spero tu li abbia già letti] oppure usi il normale amule. 

Immagino tu sappia bene come funzioni emule e che tempi impiega prima di diventare pienamente funzionante.

----------

## MaTz

se sperimento queste cose significa che sono alla frutta  :Smile: 

l'ultima release di amule adunanza purtroppo non patcha il demone (amuled). 

allora ho emerso una versione precedente ma la situazione non e' delle migliori ovvero su emule (adunanza) trovo moltissime fonti, mentre con amule + adunanza trovo neanche un quarto delle fonti.

----------

## richard77

X è completamente net-aware: basta esportare la corretta variabile d'ambiente e usare il server di un'altra macchina (su cui dovresti aprire un po' di porte e settare X, perchè di default X ascolta solo in locale)

Se ho detto vaccate, scusatemi

----------

## MaTz

si ma cmq avrei lo stesso bisogno di un Xserver.

Quello che potrebbe risolvere i miei problemi e' Xvfb.

Il problema e' che non riesco a capire come emergerlo (non e' in portage)

----------

## richard77

ops, ho detto una vaccata. Pensavo che il server X servisse solo per installare, invece ti serve per farlo girare ed è ovvio che dovresti avere un'altra macchina accesa h24. Mi sa  che fake o non almeno le librerie devi installarle...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ora io non son pienamente aggiornato circa cosa offre in più adunanza... ma piuttosto di sto sbattimento, metter il grezzo amule ? Sarebbe una tale tragedia?

----------

## MaTz

il problema e' il numero di "oggetti" trovati con una ricerca, con emule adunanza (win32) e' nettamente superiore rispetto a quelle di amule.

Stessa cosa vale per le prestazioni.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## MaTz

missione compiuta.

Se vi serve qualche info tento di aiutarvi.

Ciao

----------

## richard77

Se non altro per curiosità...

----------

## lavish

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> missione compiuta.
> 
> Se vi serve qualche info tento di aiutarvi.
> 
> Ciao

 

Come prima cosa dovresti aggiungere il tag [risolto] al titolo.

In secondo luogo, sarebbe il caso che tu spiegassi come hai fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## horace

anche io sarei molto interessato a sapere come hai fatto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaTz

ho emerso xorg-x11

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow -bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx -opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static -truetype-fonts -type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint -xv 0 kB 

```

e wine

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.5-r1  +X -alsa -arts -cups -debug -esd -gif -glut -jack -jpeg -lcms -ldap -nas +ncurses -opengl -oss -scanner -truetype 

```

poi con l'utente "p2p" faccio partire 

```

Xvfb :0 -screen 0  1x1x8 -fbdir /tmp &

```

cosi' facendo vado a creare una sessione virtuale di Xserver (:0.0).

l'impostazione "1x1x8" la uso per non sprecare memoria.

dopo di che faccio partire sempre con l'utente "p2p" l'eseguibile win32.

Naturalmente vista l'impostazione "1x1x8" utilizzero' solo il controllo via web.

Giusto per informarvi ho fatto anche delle prove per gestire via "vnc" il client, la soluzione e' molto semplice,

basta emerge x11vnc

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/x11vnc-0.7.1-r1  +jpeg +zlib 

```

in questo modo potremo gestire con vncviewer:

```

Xvfb :0 -screen 0  800x600x8 -fbdir /tmp &

x11vnc -display :0 -shared -allow  host1,host2,host3 &

wine XYZ.exe

```

Se optate per questa soluzione ricordatevi di usare USE (per wine) meno "aggressive" (se cosi' possiamo chiamarle).

Ora devo fare un init script e provare la stabilità di questo sistema.

ciao.

----------

## oRDeX

avevi detto che non volevi emergereil serverX  :Razz: 

----------

## MaTz

non volevo far girare X11.

la motivazione per cui ho scelto Xvfb e' questa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  providing an unobtrusive way to run applications that don't really need an X  server but insist on having one anyway.
> 
> 

 

Cmq dopo vari test ho scartato anche questa soluzione (emule + wine => richiedono un uso troppo intensivo della cpu).

----------

## earcar

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> Cmq dopo vari test ho scartato anche questa soluzione (emule + wine => richiedono un uso troppo intensivo della cpu).

 

Infatti non ti conveniva usare amule adunanza che puoi sempre controllare via web?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MaTz

amule adunanza 3.7 applicata ad amule-2.1.0 lato "demone" non funziona.

sopra sono quotate le parole dello sviluppatore.

Quindi dovrei tenere una versione piu' vecchia, ma sono convinto che questa trovi meno fonti rispetto ad emule-adunanza .

----------

## earcar

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> amule adunanza 3.7 applicata ad amule-2.1.0 lato "demone" non funziona.

 

Dicevo amule grafico facendogli sfruttare lo stesso "workaround" di X

----------

## MaTz

penso che alla fine utilizzero Xvfb + x11vnc + amule.

Considerando il fatto che adunanza 3.8 dovrebbe uscire entro breve , la patch prox patch per amule uscirà entro la fine di febbraio (dovrebbe anche permettere il funzionamento di amuled patchato).

Le date indicate sono una mia personalissima stima nulla di ufficiale  :Smile: 

----------

